# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Spotlights for rabbits

## brodster

Hi folks. I've been spotlighting rabbits with my LED Lenser P7.2 -- not bad at 320 lm but I want something brighter. What's a good/baseline luminosity for rabbits? Looking at this Spotlight LED | Powerful LED Spotlight &ndash; PSL

----------


## gadgetman

Maxtoch.

----------


## Moutere

Maxtoch.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

Maxtoch,the led Spotlight you linked only has a max lumen output of 650.

----------


## Toby

My maxtoch is great no doubt but it pisses me off to no end not being able to run it off the bike. We always find our selfs using the old spotlight. Rather have a bit less light and go all night with out fucking around with batterys

----------


## BobGibson

My Maxtoch runs well over an hour per set of batts. I find that the less than a minute it takes to change batts is no hassle at all

----------


## gadgetman

> My maxtoch is great no doubt but it pisses me off to no end not being able to run it off the bike. We always find our selfs using the old spotlight. Rather have a bit less light and go all night with out fucking around with batterys


Wires are so last century.  :Psmiley: 

A spare set of batteries (or two) will have you set for over 4 -6 hours and only a minute to change.

MAXTOCH Sniper M24 Limited Version 1250lm, AR Lens, Copper LED Base, Long Shooting Distance Hunt Flashlight-in Flashlights & Torches from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

----------


## BobGibson

Re batt change on Maxtoch. Its easy to do in the dark cause the batts have an indent on the +ve end. You can do it with your eyes close.
Maxtoch is the way to go!!!!!!

----------


## Toby

I still rather have a wire. Nothing you say will change that. I've spent enough time spotlighting to know what I like. 

It cant be that hard to make it work off a wire, surely. Maxtoch would be an awesome light with a cord that plugs into the bike/truck. Its bloody good and I love mine but we always end up just using the old spotlight

----------


## Tommy

I've found that with several battery tools/gadgets I have, at least half the price lies in the battery, which always have a very finite life. My Snap-on impact gun has two batteries, but one is on the piss at the moment, and the Snap-On man says they are an 'obsolete' battery now (2 years old FFS, getting rapidly sick of their bullshit lifetime warranty which means jack shit, for top dollar)... Sooo I can wait for the other one to die and ''upgrade to the new one'' for the low low price of $1300 or just revert back to my $300 Ingersol-Rand pneumatic gun instead and get a cheap Makita one for in the car. Why the hell the arsehole thinks I'm just going to keep throwing money at him while they keep changing the shape of their proprietary batteries all the time I don't know. Shaft me once, I ain't playing a second hand.. 

Our old 12v halogen corded spotlight is still cranking years and years later, occasionally a bulb goes but I have a couple spare and I pick them from Repco for under $5 each trade price.. There's nothing wrong with it.

----------


## Burran

Sorry for the thread hijack but in a similar vein. Does anyone know if these head torches are any good?

<url>http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32341305220.html<url>

----------


## Burran

Damn that didn't work. Try again. 

Online Shop MAXTOCH H01 Cree XM-L2 U2 LED With White and Red Beam Light Include Battery and Charger LED Headlamp|Aliexpress Mobile

----------


## mikee

> Maxtoch.


What he said

----------


## mudgripz

Maxtoch

If you're getting just one hour get some panasonic 3400 protected buttontop batts.

Burran - I have the little Maxtoch HO1 headlamp. Not a long distance thrower - more a camp and walker light. Well made, very cute.

----------


## TeRei

Maxtoch is over rated until those 2 stags met my mate on Sunday nite.A 6 and an 8.He is similarly a convert to non wires. Sounds like a new sex move. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Danny

I've struggled to find anything that comes close to the wire also. Who supplies these Maxtorch's? Costs?
I need one. 
I have a R14 I'd happily exchange for something decent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Grotto

> Wires are so last century. 
> 
> A spare set of batteries (or two) will have you set for over 4 -6 hours and only a minute to change.
> 
> MAXTOCH Sniper M24 Limited Version 1250lm, AR Lens, Copper LED Base, Long Shooting Distance Hunt Flashlight-in Flashlights & Torches from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Anyone bought one of these guys?
I've had mixed success with Alibaba, some good, some junk, some last a week.
Looks good how long will it work?

----------


## gadgetman

They are excellent to deal with Grotto.

----------


## Gapped axe

> I've struggled to find anything that comes close to the wire also. Who supplies these Maxtorch's? Costs?
> I need one. 
> I have a R14 I'd happily exchange for something decent. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


talk to Nathan

----------


## MassiveAttack

Ordering from China is easy.  Just type in your CC and it arrives in the post.  When ordering from the States you always get raped on the postage but from China it's normally free postage.

----------


## scottrods

Maxtoch.

I'm running an M24 sniper on top of my scope of the 243 for roos, or the HMR for hares. I run an older single battery maxtoch on the 22 for closer work.
I have a dozen batteries in a pouch that I charge up for a trip away and they last all weekend. HID's don't show up wallabies eyes, Maxtoch LED's do.

----------


## Natatale

I love my Maxtoch M24 Sniper. I have it mounted on my scope on my 10/22 and see anything through the scope like it was daytime, but I would suggest running Panasonic batteries, as the Chinese ones don't last long, their ok as a backup though.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

> Wires are so last century. 
> 
> A spare set of batteries (or two) will have you set for over 4 -6 hours and only a minute to change.
> 
> MAXTOCH Sniper M24 Limited Version 1250lm, AR Lens, Copper LED Base, Long Shooting Distance Hunt Flashlight-in Flashlights & Torches from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Spare batteries are sooooo old.  Fuck that.  Then when you forget to take the spares your screwed.   Then needing a recharging bank to do the recharge? I do know someone that does this.  Are you mad?
Climb on bike, turn key, flick switch and go.   Sure beats now where are all the batteries?   Did I charge them?
Weight of torch equals way more than it needs to be.

----------


## BobGibson

Wirehunt:- But what happens when your target animal moves to an area that you can't get your bike and cable spot light into.
That where the Maxtoch shines !!!

----------


## Wirehunt

Never had that issue. Standard spotlight 223 and bike gets me everywhere.

----------


## Toby

Who the fuck walks spotlighting is my question

The whole idea is to be lazy and not walk ffs

----------


## scottrods

Depends on the farm. On one farm I have to walk. All the paddocks are small and lots of bunnies around the sheds are spooky, so I walk.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Depends on the farm. On one farm I have to walk. All the paddocks are small and lots of bunnies around the sheds are spooky, so I walk.


And some of the others are huge with no tracks!

----------


## mudgripz

+1

Some of the best shooting you will get - and big numbers - is by walking terrain at night. We popped over 1000 in an evening twice about 3 years ago and almost all of that was walking with torches.

You can use a powerful headlamp to spot them or perhaps a maxtoch on a a neck lanyard. When you see your animal just drop the torch bring the rifle up and pop the scope light on. Or you can just use the light mounted on your rifle to sweep paddocks.

Either way you don't want a big lightforce or similar for this job. Not when an M24 weighs just 270gms and is more powerful.

----------


## Wirehunt

If you are going to walk it all then forget the torch. Thermal.

----------


## Natatale

> If you are going to walk it all then forget the torch. Thermal.


Hmm and we all have a spare couple of $grand to spend on something that $50 will do the same job  :Have A Nice Day: 
I'm on 32h and I do my fence line on the native bush walking in about 30 minutes, tried it with the ute but the vermin hear it and scatter.
So walking with the a Head mount (which is only a cheap Eveready one from the warehouse) to scan with, and then switch on the scope mount (Maxtoch M24 Sniper) and select target and shoot, can't get any easier.  :Have A Nice Day: 
And with me using sub's with a suppressor the rest of the animals (Livestock included) don't even know your there.

----------


## mudgripz

+1  That's how its done.

----------


## BobGibson

What mudgripz +1

----------

